
Mathematicians crack 44-year-old problem - ColinWright
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-12/miop-mc4121217.php
======
ColinWright
Early version of the paper on Arxiv:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.10550](https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.10550)

